# How do I get a copy of an old P60



## Griff (Mar 5, 2007)

I need a copy of my April P60 going back to 2003, anybody know just what I need to do to get a copy. I haven't a clue.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm not sure you can get copies.


----------



## Griff (Mar 5, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure you can get copies.



Shit.


----------



## lights.out.london (Mar 5, 2007)

You can't [legally].

You can ask the employer in question for a 'statement of earning' on their letter head (it's no use if it's not on company paper).

The Revenue and most others e.g. mortgage lenders and banks will usually accept a SoE, unless you're under investigation for tax fraud.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 5, 2007)

My employer did me a copy to replace one I lost I just rang and asked


----------



## lights.out.london (Mar 5, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> My employer did me a copy to replace one I lost I just rang and asked



Naughty.


----------



## Looby (Mar 5, 2007)

They can replace p60s, some don't and some will charge you. As others have said a statement of earnings is usually acceptable if you don't have the p60.


----------



## lights.out.london (Mar 5, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> They can replace p60s, some don't and some will charge you. As others have said a statement of earnings is usually acceptable if you don't have the p60.



They really shouldn't duplicate them. Great if they will, though. Just don't tell HMR&C when you hand it over that it's a dupe!


----------



## Looby (Mar 5, 2007)

lightsoutlondon said:
			
		

> They really shouldn't duplicate them. Great if they will, though. Just don't tell HMR&C when you hand it over that it's a dupe!




I work for HMRC and we encourage obtaining duplicates if they don't have the original.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 6, 2007)

lightsoutlondon said:
			
		

> Naughty.



Why's it naughty? I dont think its forbidden, I had lost my file of stuff when moving and 3 different employers provided me with replacements at the same time.


----------



## lights.out.london (Mar 6, 2007)

Every payroll dept I've had dealings with have always maintained that you can't reissue a P60 (or P45).

**shrugs**


----------



## radio_atomica (Mar 7, 2007)

You can't get a new P60 document (what I mean by this is they can't get another blank form and fill it in again), however employers are required to keep a copy for their records in the format that the returns were submitted, so if you had a paper copy (handwritten) they should have a photocopy of it, or if they were printed from a computer system they should have a copy of that - so you should be able to get a photocopy of the original.  At ours we print them out onto blank paper, photocopy them onto the forms and hold onto the blank ones.  More often than not though, if you request a P60 to prove your earnings for the year you will be given a copy of your P11 which contains the same information and is what the P60 is produced from.  You need to contact the employer and request a copy of either the P60 or P11 for that year and they will be able to give you something that shows your earnings (possibly copy payslips instead).


----------



## Griff (Mar 7, 2007)

radio_atomica said:
			
		

> You can't get a copy of the document, however employers are required to keep a copy for their records in the format that the returns were submitted, so if you had a paper copy (handwritten) they should have a photocopy of it, or if they were printed from a computer system they should have a copy of that.  At ours we print them out onto blank paper, photocopy them onto the forms and hold onto the blank ones.  More often than not though, if you request a P60 to prove your earnings for the year you will be given a copy of your P11 which contains the same information and is what the P60 is produced from.  You need to contact the employer and request a copy of either the P60 or P11 for that year and they will be able to give you something that shows your earnings (possibly copy payslips instead).



Cheers, I did find an old payslip which shows just how much tax I paid in month 11 of 2003 which may just be good enough for what I need.


----------



## radio_atomica (Mar 7, 2007)

Good to know that sometimes being a boring payroll bod comes in useful.  Depends on what you need it for but the month 12 payslip should show the same year to date amounts as your P60 for that year anway.


----------

